# Do you know this cichlid?



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

Do you know this cichlid?
Some told me that it is a red zebra. do you think it is a red zebra?
























What is the orange cichlid???? :? :-?

Next is this,

















This is the white one. do you know him? :-? :?

Thanks! :dancing:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

The first two are both_ Metriaclima estherae_ (Red Zebra). The last one almost looks like an albino _M. estherae_ but is more likely an albino _Pseudotropheus socolofi_. The faint band in the dorsal is not a trait of _M. estherae_ but the snout is textbook _M. estherae_, perhaps a cross of the two? I've been looking at it too long now... I'll let someone else add their input. :lol:


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

M. estherae and P. socolofi. You can see the bar that runs through the dorsal on the socolofi.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

when i bought the white cichlid in the petshop it was labelled as ice blue. I really don't believe that it is an ice blue because it is really different. I guess that it is a P. Socolifi. But Joea said that it is a hybrid. Don't want hybrids in my aquarium. Please more replies.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

The first is def a red zebra I agree on the albino scofi (sp).. the petstores are bad about mislabling cichlids..


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Ichigo said:


> I guess that it is a P. Socolifi. But Joea said that it is a hybrid. Don't want hybrids in my aquarium. Please more replies.


I said "perhaps", I can't be certain, however it's pretty safe to assume that most, if not all of the albinos available in the hobby today are not as pure as the LFS that sell them would have you believe they are.


----------



## Ichigo (May 17, 2008)

Sorry for that Joea.


----------

